# White wing



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Filled my second tag on a gobble with white wings today. Had to make a pretty aggressive move to kill him but well worth hunting him for 2 weeks. Not a very big bird by any means but considering doing a dead mount to show off the wings. Shot him at 7:00 thismorning.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are cool. Seen a couple like that over the years. Congrats


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job Dan! Would make a cool mount.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's two that my buddy has killed .
The one he's holding is half of our double last yr. The one I shot had normal feathers .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Decided against mounting. Just going to do wing mount myself got enough taxidermy on the walls


----------

